# Gaggia TS Boiler Issue



## Beemy 40 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hi Guys

I'm hoping somebody can help me with my TS, had it for years and its been pretty reliable however last week the machine pressure went off the gauge and basically blew the excess pressure and frightened me to death. The machine now turns on and the group head heats up and pumps water on demand but the boiler is stone cold.When you turn the machine on the pump does not call for water.

I don't know whether this is a control or boiler element issue or how to check. Any guidance or advice here would be amazing and this could be a calcium issue as I'm in a major hard water area on the south coast. Last descaled a couple of months ago.

I had notice the operating pressure had been rising on the gauge over the last few weeks

really appreciate some advice here on things to check as I'm reasonably handy

Chris


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

It sounds as the pressurestat is gone. Checking the safety valve would not do any harm too.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Pressurestat is buggered.


----------



## Beemy 40 (Apr 18, 2020)

John hi

I replaced the pressure stat and that hasn't worked. Can the safety valve be checked? I'm assuming its the one with the plastic tube fitted to it on top of the boiler?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes it more than likely will be. If it has blown and is stuck open when the machine heats up you will get lots of hissing and steam out of it. You would know if that was the problem. If it is stone cold there is no heating going on. It should now be replaced anyway.

Is there power to the element?

Is the stat closing as it should?

I am sure you are very sensible but you need to be super careful poking around the electrics of espresso machines.....


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Another thought, detach the wires to the element. Measure the resistance of the element with your meter.


----------



## Beemy 40 (Apr 18, 2020)

Currently no heat at all going in to the boiler so can't check the safety valve status and I don't have a multi meter currently so can't check power to the element but will be getting one.

How would I know if the stat is closing as it should?


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Beemy 40 said:


> Currently no heat at all going in to the boiler so can't check the safety valve status and I don't have a multi meter currently so can't check power to the element but will be getting one.
> 
> How would I know if the stat is closing as it should?


 Just checked which stat this machine has. Sadly it is not the one I assumed and as far as I know there is no easy way to check the one fitted.

I am unsure what else to suggest if you do not have a multimeter.

Hopefully someone more familiar with this specific model can advise.


----------



## Beemy 40 (Apr 18, 2020)

thanks for your input hoping someone might have some more insight!?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Have you looked at the thermostat? If it goes off you have to re-set it otherwise nothing would reach the element.


----------



## Beemy 40 (Apr 18, 2020)

John how do you reset the thermostat?


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

Beemy 40 said:


> John how do you reset the thermostat?


 If you have found it it should be sticking out a red small cylinder. You need to push it back. you can also try (with the machine unplugged) to measure the continuity with the thermostat re-set and now.

EDIT. It doesn't have to be red (my Appia had a red one) but if you put a search for it you will see what it looks like.

Can you take a picture of the boiler element, the thermostat should not be far off


----------



## Beemy 40 (Apr 18, 2020)

John hi see attached


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

That looks as if it has been severely over heated, also note the burn on connector leading to element.

Judging by the scale / corrosion it is in need of a complete service / overhaul / D-scale.

I think the item that vented the STEAM is the safety valve and should be replaced. ( This IS a safety feature)

Possibly the heating element has failed , but you need a meter to check.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

I do not know your machine but out of the three pictures this one looks to me as a thermostat. I hope someone with Gaggia experience can chip in.

View attachment IMG_4965.pdf


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

YEP :good:

Possible re-set button under the cover. Machine stll needs major service/ overhaul.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

And the diagram you might need, you can find it here

https://www.cafeparts.com/Espresso-Machine-Parts/Gaggia/Ts-Group-Boiler

See item 54


----------



## Beemy 40 (Apr 18, 2020)

Guys thanks for all the assistance I have it 8 years so probably well overdue a problem as I've not always been consistent with my maintenance but I had been descaling in recent months.

I'm planning on doing a complete overhaul myself and have already started putting together the parts needed but the machine beat me to it!!! 😉

I'll let you know how I get on cheers


----------



## Beemy 40 (Apr 18, 2020)

Guys hi

just a quick update the machine is now working I found the reset button its actually on the back of the white casing in image 4965 and also disconnected the cables to the element. I reconnected and hey presto suddenly its powering up!!!! 🙂

I have though shut it off immediately and will strip and clean the boiler which I'm pretty sure is full of crap!

Any other must do's while I'm at it ???????

cheers Chris


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Giving your brew head and portafilters a good clean with Caffiza or similar to remove stuck in grounds and coffee oils is never a bad idea. Giving the tubes and such a good flush out may help. Pretty much clean everything in sight while you have it all apart.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Must do's-- replace the safety valve, as the thermostat does not appear to have cut off power ( first safety stage) and the safety valve ( eventually ) blew off it could have been more serious. You may need to replace the thermostat in addition to the safety valve if it does not work / operate consistently controlling temperature.

Sort out areas showing leaks and replace gaskets / seals also thoroughly clean all inside to check for other leaks / problems.

Take care when undoing joints to boiler not to distort boiler wall or twist pipework.

Check terminal connections for burning / corrosion/ arcing. Make sure all connections are tight.


----------



## John Yossarian (Feb 2, 2016)

The suggestions are pretty straightforward.

It is, in fact a great joy to disassemble it, clean it and pull the first shot afterwards. The satisfaction is immense.

Good luck!


----------



## Beemy 40 (Apr 18, 2020)

El Carajillo

thanks for the support and guidance I'd already got the new safety valve and will now sort a new thermostat. Really appreciate the guidance 👍

John Yossarian thanks mate for the encouragement 👍


----------

